# Spike TV reality TV show to star Andre Iguodala and rest of 2004-05 rookies..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> This one hour original a documentary/reality series follows the lives of some of this year's best NBA first-year players, including 2004-2005 NBA Rookie of the Year® Emeka Okafor, #1 overall pick
> 
> Dwight Howard, and fellow first-round picks JR Smith, Devin Harris, Andre Iguodala and Jameer Nelson. "NBA Rookies" chronicles the roller-coaster journey that each of the featured subjects endures - from the nervous anticipation of the NBA Draft to the arduous practices in training camp, to the early season struggles to the highly anticipated NBA All-Star events, to the late-season playoff push and beyond.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I probably won't be able to watch it from over here, but I'm sure it will be interesting. I wish I could watch it some how, maybe I will just download it or buy the DVDs when they are released.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The show debuts on June 10th, according to the Sixers website they'll be premier on TNT on June 10th at 9 PM EST.

http://www.nba.com/sixers/news/nba_rookies_050525.html


----------

